# 2002 Dodge Ram running lights



## e squared (Sep 8, 2008)

Long time listener first time poster

Have a 2002 Dodge Ram that has a running light issue - purchased a new head light switch but to try and fix the problem but it did nothing to solve it - read on here about running new ground wire - was this from the fuse box to a new ground location or is it from the harness going to the switch itself to ground? Wanted to check it out before replaceing the fuse box. Any help would be much appreciated!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## b402101 (Sep 19, 2008)

2001 dodge dakota with a flicking head light problem any idear what to look for or at ?


----------



## e squared (Sep 8, 2008)

b402101 - good luck - i thought this site was a little more active than it is - lol. I had a 96 where the headlight retaining ring was loose and it mimicked a flickering bulb from bouncing around while driving. Does it flicker all the time or just while driving?


----------



## e squared (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone who is watching - broke down and took it to the dealer and got the bad news - main power distibution panel (under hood fuse box) and another item which i forgot already - repair to the tune of over $1,000.00. From what i have read on line i can not believe that Dodge does not offer some kind of recall or something on this - seems a lot of people are experiencing this issue - will try and get them down on the cost but you and I both know how that will probably turn out. One word sums it up - OUCH!!!! :sigh:

Anyone wanna buy a truck - lol:4-dontkno


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi e squared,

Sorry no one got to you sooner. You are right, this is normally a pretty active place. 

I would get a second openion on the fuse box replacement. That just don't sound right to me. The purpose for fuses is to protect wiring and nothing else. Unless Dodge made a terrible mistake, you should not have to replace the fuse box. 

Normally a problem like yours would be a bad ground connection near the running lights. Testing proceedures would usually mean turning on the lights and measuring the wires going into the running light fixture and see if 12 volts is present on one. If so, check for a bad ground. If no voltage, work your way back to the switch and fuses. 

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## Orlando73 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a 02 RAM 1500 , and i had the same problem with My running lihgts i tried everything , but the real problem was the fuse box:upset::upset:


----------

